# Taiji Zhang



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 3, 2003)

*Are any of  you familliar with the form "Parting the Mist with the Palms" or Taiji Zhang? The form seems to be a set exclusively taught by disciples of the late Grandmaster Zhao Zhuxi (Chiu Chuk Kai).
My Shifu  teaches this set as the first form in the Taiji system, tho there are some Chen family forms included. Are ther eany Chuk-Kai lineage Taiji practitoners out there?*


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

I don't recognize it!


----------



## Taiji fan (Jul 7, 2003)

haven't heard of 'parting the mist with palms'  but in Beijing, Professor Zhang Guangde teaches a taiji form called Daoyin Taiji Zhang....apparently he invented it.....


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski (Jul 7, 2003)

Various romanizations of Supreme Ultimate Fist:

Tai Chi Ch'uan (old Wade-Giles)
Taijiquan / Taiji Quan (Pinyin)
Taiji Zhang (Pinyin, but may imply "palm" instead of "fist")

In other words, it may be splitting hairs to say Taiji Zhang is not just a variation of Taijiquan.

Someone please correct me if this is in error.


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 7, 2003)

I didnt say that it wasnt Taijiquan. 

I am familliar with the Chinese language (moreso with Hanyu Pinyin than Wade-Giles) and I assure you the translation is correct, its not actually mine. Its something all on its own.

Taiji Zhang is simply a rare set of Taiji that was taught to Grandmaster Zhao Zhuxi by a Taoist Monk during the Qin Dynasty.

The form involves no punching techniques, and I was simply trying to find any of Grandmaster Zhao Zhuxies students or members of his lineage to compare or take notes from.

The form is only taught (as far as I know) by Students of Grandmaster Zhao, and not all of them at that. It is very rare.

Regards,
Kuiwu


----------



## Taiji fan (Jul 8, 2003)

the Taiji Zhang form I saw, looked mostly like a combined form that included palpation of your own acupressure points at various points during the form.  The form itself appears quite dance like and was designed purely as an exercise, it appears to have little combat value.  It doesn't sound as if it is the one you are asking about other than in name only....


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 8, 2003)

Nope. Master Lee's Taiji Zhang will whip your a$$.


----------

